# Trying to make sense of all these numbers



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Gang
Looking at puppies and have found one I like but looking at the pedigree of both dogs I have some questions. Below is the Data from K9 DATA. Please look and feel free to make comments.

Sunfire's Misty Reindeer JH WC CDX OA AXJ (8/12/200
Below is the test data
Genetic information for Test8660 Rayne x Rocky

The COI (Coefficient of Inbreeding) is calculated up to a maximum of 12 generations. However, if a generation is found where fewer than 75% of the dogs in that generation are known, the calculation stops just short of that generation. So if all dogs are known in the 5th generation but only half of them are known in the 6th generation, a 5-generation COI will be calculated. For dogs with more than 10 generations of pedigree information available, a 10-generation COI is also calculated for comparison and statistical purposes.

The COI is calculated entirely from the pedigree information present in the database, so if there are inaccuracies in the pedigree, there will also be inaccuracies in the COI. COIs are calculated in batches about once a month, so the current COI may not reflect recent pedigree changes. Accuracy of the COI is not guaranteed. For information on what the COI figure means, see Relation, particularly where it discusses the inbreeding coefficient. For a more complete discussion of genetic principles, visit the Canine Diversity Project.

10-generation COI	2.20%
12-generation COI	2.71%

Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:

FC AFC FTCH Bonnie Brooks Elmer OS FDHF	0.41%
FC AFC Tangelo's Side Kick OS FDHF	0.24%
Splashdown Emberain Aubrey UD MH*** OD	0.23%
FC-AFC Misty's Sungold Lad CDX OS FDHF	0.16%
FC AFC Tigathoe's Kiowa II OS FDHF	0.15%

Below is Rockys K9 data
Call name:	"Rocky"
Gender:	M
Country of origin:	USA
Registration:	AKC SR55089802
Breeder:	Renee Schulte
Owner:	Renee Schulte
Web site:	Wynwood Golden Retrievers - Michigan
Hip clearance:	OFA GR-104124E30M-VPI
Eye clearance:	CERF GR-44537 (10,11)
Heart clearance:	OFA GR-CA18090/15M/C-VPI
Elbow clearance:	OFA GR-EL25162M30-VPI
PRA status:	Carrier (Optigen 09-2369)

Below is Raynes K9 Data
Registration:	AKC SR52050503
Breeder:	lori carlson
Owner:	Judi Haag
Microchip/Tattoo #	985121008268656
Hip clearance:	OFA GR-102151G27-VPI
Eye clearance:	CERF GR 45005/2011-30
Heart clearance:	OFA GR-CA20600/36F/P-VPI
Elbow clearance:	OFA GR-EL23228F26-NOPI
PRA status:	Clear

Regards Mike


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing that has me asking questions is the grandmother on the mom's side does not have a hip clearance. 

It otherwise looks like a nice title loaded pedigree - a lot of long lived dogs.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If I remember right, Mike is a Penn Hip guy so you will likely not find hip clearances in OFA. You'll have to ask the breeder directly about the ratings.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Megora said:


> One thing that has me asking questions is the grandmother on the mom's side does not have a hip clearance.
> 
> It otherwise looks like a nice title loaded pedigree - a lot of long lived dogs.


Hi Megora
How did you find out how long the dogs lived? Having lost two Goldens to cancer at 9 years old was tough, so if I can find a line that seems to have a long life that would make me feel a lot better. I know anything can happen to any dog but a long line of old dogs is a good start.

Thanks Mike


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If you go to the dams page ...scroll down and click five generation pedigree....down at the bottom of the 5-gen page there is an option to see longevity.....
Then you can do the same for the sire...



flykelley said:


> Hi Megora
> How did you find out how long the dogs lived? Having lost two Goldens to cancer at 9 years old was tough, so if I can find a line that seems to have a long life that would make me feel a lot better. I know anything can happen to any dog but a long line of old dogs is a good start.
> 
> Thanks Mike


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

9 years is still a long time... my vet considers that a senior, and anything past age 9 (for a golden) is geriatric. Not that it's any comfort when you've lost a dog that soon. I do agree that if you can find a line that has a lot of teenagers behind your puppy, it does help. 

If you click on the vertical or 5 generation options on k9data, you should be able to click on the longevity. Definity talk to the breeder as well about the health behind the litter. 

Five generation pedigree: Rayne x Rocky


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> If I remember right, Mike is a Penn Hip guy so you will likely not find hip clearances in OFA. You'll have to ask the breeder directly about the ratings.


If I did my home work right Mike is the owner of the grandmother correct? I don't really know what you mean when you said he is a Penn Hip Guy, is this some other type of origination that does or did hip testing?

Thanks Mike


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

PennHip is another group in the USA that does hipp evaluations in addition to OFA. Here is a link to help explain it
What is PennHIP?

It assigns a numeric value to each hip and then gives a median number for that breed's average score to compoare it too. There technically is no "pass/fail" associated with it.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Megora said:


> 9 years is still a long time... my vet considers that a senior, and anything past age 9 (for a golden) is geriatric. Not that it's any comfort when you've lost a dog that soon. I do agree that if you can find a line that has a lot of teenagers behind your puppy, it does help.
> 
> If you click on the vertical or 5 generation options on k9data, you should be able to click on the longevity. Definity talk to the breeder as well about the health behind the litter.
> 
> Five generation pedigree: Rayne x Rocky


 
Wow-that saddens me that a vet thinks goldens are geriatric past 9 years old. But, I also understand that they would have formed the opinion from the dogs they have seen in their practice and the age that they lived to. So, makes me sad that the vets aren't seeing goldens living to 12 plus years. 

I wonder where that would put our Bailey who will be 15 years old in a few weeks?? Maybe ancient?? Just joking, of course.  I guess I am running a golden geriatric center with an almost 15 year old, 2 who were 12 in July and an almost 11 year old. The "younger" ones are offspring to the 15 year old.


----------

